# Is Nestle baby formula available in Cairo?



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

Would like to know what kind of baby formula is available in Cairo; my baby is used to

Nestle Pro and Nutrilon from Nestle.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

busy woman said:


> Would like to know what kind of baby formula is available in Cairo; my baby is used to
> 
> Nestle Pro and Nutrilon from Nestle.


 Yup, they are available...


----------

